# Price of CFast cards



## RGF (May 2, 2017)

I am a bit surprised that the price of CFast have not fallen yet. There was a sale for a short time at Adorama but other than that price have been rather flat.

Too bad.

Rich


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2017)

There are few users, nothing close to the competition for selling SD cards or even CF cards. Before prices can drop, sales will need to rise and competition added so that less expensive higher volume production can allow for price drops. With just a relatively few buyers, prices will not drop substantially, unless someone gets stuck with too much inventory that they need to liquidate.


----------



## unfocused (May 2, 2017)

I was a bit disappointed that the 5DIV did not use CFast in one slot. Purely for selfish reasons, because I thought it might help drive demand and bring costs down. Maybe we will see CFast in the 7DIII.


----------



## RGF (May 3, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are few users, nothing close to the competition for selling SD cards or even CF cards. Before prices can drop, sales will need to rise and competition added so that less expensive higher volume production can allow for price drops. With just a relatively few buyers, prices will not drop substantially, unless someone gets stuck with too much inventory that they need to liquidate.



what about XQD cards? Is demand so much higher for them? who besides Nikon uses them?


----------

